# Noob Ques about Intake and Downpipe



## jerseynoob (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Everybody,

I'm a noob here with a 2010 Jetta with a 2.0. I'm thinking of getting a new intake and downpipe to get a little more boost. Not sure if I'll get the stage one flash.

Anyway, will a new intake and downpipe actually improve performance? Or will it be hardly noticeable and not worth the money? 

Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

downpipe will cause a CEL. Need a Stage II flash for it to get the full benefits of a downpipe.

filter on the stick is icing on the cake. Does help, but you really get to hear the DV noises more.


----------



## jerseynoob (Nov 29, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> downpipe will cause a CEL. Need a Stage II flash for it to get the full benefits of a downpipe.
> 
> filter on the stick is icing on the cake. Does help, but you really get to hear the DV noises more.


I notice you're from North Jersey, can you recommend a place to get this work done??


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

AMS Autowerks in Linden, NJ
Edge Motors in West Haverstraw, NY

I heard Redline Speedworx is pretty good also

Avoid Dynamic Motorworks in Warwick, NY


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you're getting the flash already, then go ahead and get the Stage II (more aggressive) with the downpipe. And you don't NEED the intake, as previously stated.
I'd upgrade my intercooler before the intake.

Also, do the work yourself. You'll learn a lot about your car.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*Noticability you seek?*

Flash the thing, Intake or K&N filter it, and remove the muffler. Then if more mods are on the way, downpipe it. 
If you do the other sh__ first before a re-map, you won't have as big a grin pulling away from a shop as you will with a re-map.


----------



## Quoddy (Sep 1, 2010)

Get the Stage I flash and live with your GTI for awhile to see what you really want to do from there. Stage I is a great value, but Stage II is not a big gain (except in $$$ outlay) in what you get.


----------

